# car training advice



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am no expert but I think that the more you socialize him with men and introduce him to things like bikes, skateboards, scooters and such he will get better. If you have time for this I would go about it this way.

I would take him in the car to a park where there are lots of people, kids on bikes and skateboards and such. I would find a good place to sit so he could watch all of this going on. If he doesnt re-act here I would move closer to the car. If he is still a good boy with no re-action to all of this move so you are leaning or sitting on the car and he is still under control. The last step would for him to be in the car with no re-action. If he re-acts in the car remove him get him settled again an dtry again.


This is not going to correct it self in a day or 2 you might need a month or more to get him over his re-acting in the car.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you. I will try this. Can you think of a way I can give him a correction when he does the undesired behavior? The worst is when he lunges at the window barking when I'm driving.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I would choose a word that works for you. I use "settle" when I want my dogs to laydown and be good. When you are working him away from the car you could give a pop on his collar if he tries to react and say " settle" or "plant-it".....I would use a word that you use all the time like "NO" or down or one of those words.

If you use "settle" then you can say that in the car it would be great if you could get the word out before he ever saw the guy or bike or whatever is his trigger.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Try covering the side windows when you are going to be driving. Out of site out of mind.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you both. I like "settle" and will work on teaching this before trying it in the car. 

I will check into getting some of that "window tint" stuff to see if it works. Can't hurt and will probably keep the interior of the car cooler too.

I also have enlisted my husband's help to be a driver while I sit in the rear seat so that I can give Chum an immediate verbal correction if he acts badly. Of course he was a complete angel on our first 2 outings, but we'll do it again periodically to see if we can "catch him".

Brianne


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm not positive the barking is because of not being used to driving. It could be simply being protective of her property, your car. It could be a way to pass time, a learned behavior. There could be several reasons for the behavior. And it could be exactly what you think it is. 

I had a dog do this one time, and broke it slowly over a couple of weeks time by sitting in the back seat and using 'watch me'. When the dog turned to me, she was given a small treat. When I had her attention for about 50% of a drive I stayed in the back seat but gave her a special treat, a frozen kong (with a tarp under her). The size of the kong depended on the length of the trip. She learned to love trips and going in the car and would jump in, lay down, her tail thumping in excitement for her treat. For her, that was the only time she got the kong. For short trips she got a couple of dog bisquits. But once I had broken the habit of barking, she was more interested in when she would get the treat. My kids then enjoyed being able to give her the reward for being quiet.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

These are all good ideas. I haven't tried food treats because he's not too food-motivated when he's away from home. The frozen kong sounds interesting, though.

He doesn't seem to bark out of boredom, he's very intense when he sees bikes, men and big dogs. He ignores small dogs and women. I'm guessing his barking is related to his slightly anxious personality. He gets "rewarded" when he barks because the things he finds scary move away from him (because we're driving away). Or maybe I'm way over-thinking the "why" he barks. 

He has been doing better when I sit in the back with my husband driving, or when I am driving, I speak to him to distract him when I notice a bike, dog, etc. We've only had him for 8 months and he has already made HUGE improvements in his behavior. This will take time, but I think we can work through it.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

*a break-through!*

I took Chumlee to his favorite place for his run this morning. After a long romp I put him in the car and we headed for home. As we stopped at a stop sign, a dad and his small son were approaching my car from the rear. 

I was so worried that Chum would jump at the window and startle the little boy. I have been working on teaching "leave it" and "settle" at home. I spoke to Chum then held my breath. 

Chumlee never took his eyes off the little boy. He wagged his tail gently then sat down and watched silently as they passed! I was so proud of him! 

We still have plenty of car manners to work on, but this was encouraging.


----------

